# Woody's Arrow Lube?



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Does the Woody's arrow lube come in a larger bottle size?


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've only seen the little one


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Woody's is a great lube, but I recommend everyone boycott it until they change to plastic bottles. I slipped, slid and cut my hand when someone dropped a bottle and it smashed on the floor. I think it took several moppings and scrubbings to remove the slick feel.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Steve N said:


> Woody's is a great lube, but I recommend everyone boycott it until they change to plastic bottles. I slipped, slid and cut my hand when someone dropped a bottle and it smashed on the floor. I think it took several moppings and scrubbings to remove the slick feel.


when I ran a range I would hand someone a roll of duct tape when they bought that stuff and told them to tape the bottle up. I got tired of people dropping them. That is a rule in any range I run these days.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Jim C said:


> when I ran a range I would hand someone a roll of duct tape when they bought that stuff and told them to tape the bottle up. I got tired of people dropping them. That is a rule in any range I run these days.


X2 I duct tape mine and the kids' containers I work with.

Someone told me about this product for equine mane and tail conditioning and it works very well as an arrow lube. It also comes in a plastic container.

http://www.cowboymagic.com/products-detangler-shine.html


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I have some 100% silicone grease I use for arrow lube. I got it at the auto parts store. It seems to work pretty well. 

Mark


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Something similar is available from Lancaster, in a plastic bottle, identical size and effect to Woodys. 
Simple, compact, effective, and unbreakable  dunno the name.


----------



## TGStan (Dec 30, 2008)

This stuff smells startlingly similar to WD-40. I wonder if that would work - easy spray application, too!


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I've seen people use Armor All on their arrows.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Steve N said:


> Woody's is a great lube, but I recommend everyone boycott it until they change to plastic bottles. I slipped, slid and cut my hand when someone dropped a bottle and it smashed on the floor. I think it took several moppings and scrubbings to remove the slick feel.


Sorry Mel to hijack your thread but I have a cute story about this stuff. Kiley was 10 yrs old and at her first tournament. She was shooting bowman at the State FITA in FL. Diana Watson had called her and another little girl over and put Woody's on their arrows and told them it was "Group Tightner". The kids believed her and sure enough their groups did get somewhat smaller. So that is what we call it now, "Group Tightner".


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Scorpion arrow lube is way better, It lasts longer and is odorless. and comes in a plastic bottle, give it a try......I wont go back to Woody's


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

redneckarcher29 said:


> Scorpion arrow lube is way better, It lasts longer and is odorless. and comes in a plastic bottle, give it a try......I wont go back to Woody's


I was wondering if anyone liked this stuff. We bought some, hated it and gave it to a kid on the range one day and went and bought Woody's again. For us, it seemed that arrows were harder to pull then with Woody's. I think it is a personal preference.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

How often do you have to reapply it?

Mark


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

*Lube*

Try CX arrow lube by Carbon Express. Just as good as Woody's and it comes in a plastic bottle.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Or, get a lube tube, spray a bit of Black Magic Tire Shine in it... the way I figure it, that 16oz bottle of Tire Shine (for a few bucks)will last me about 20 years at the rate you use it... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Does anyone know how I can get in touch with Woody's?


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Archery Ang said:


> I've seen people use Armor All on their arrows.


That's what I use - arrows pull easily from the target, and I can shine the dash on my truck as well .


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

redneckarcher29 said:


> Scorpion arrow lube is way better, It lasts longer and is odorless. and comes in a plastic bottle, give it a try......I wont go back to Woody's


I agree. Putting it on at every distance would be more than you need. I usually run it up the shaft and inch and a half. Good stuff.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Landed in AZ said:


> Sorry Mel to hijack your thread but I have a cute story about this stuff. Kiley was 10 yrs old and at her first tournament. She was shooting bowman at the State FITA in FL. Diana Watson had called her and another little girl over and put Woody's on their arrows and told them it was "Group Tightner". The kids believed her and sure enough their groups did get somewhat smaller. So that is what we call it now, "Group Tightner".



Diane and I still call it that....you should see the looks we get!


----------



## fivespt (Oct 9, 2009)

pineapple3d said:


> Does anyone know how I can get in touch with Woody's?


im a staff shooter for woodys... can i help..
also woodys arrow lube will probablly be in a plastic pen container in the spring of 2016


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Used Woodys for years but went to OMP and loved it, also have had good results with Arrow Snot


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

fivespt said:


> im a staff shooter for woodys... can i help..
> also woodys arrow lube will probablly be in a plastic pen container in the spring of 2016


Since this zombie thread from 2010 got resurrected...

The original post was wondering if Woodys can be had by the gallon sized container. Coach Mel Nichols has students who's arrows and targets eat up and suck the lube right off the arrow shaft.

Come to think of it, my students and club have target bales that also suck the lube right off of the arrow shaft surface. 

So, unfortunate, getting it in a pen sized applicator is going a bit backwards. We want more, not less...

-Steve


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Ivory bar soap. Cheap, can't cut yourself on it if you drop it, easy application, and you can wash your hands before lunch.

Even cheaper, use the bar soap from the hotel...


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

+1 on ivory soap. In addition, Ivory bar soap is probably the BEST "Wax" for down hill skiing Spring mushy/slushy snow that many of us call "flypaper snow"


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm wondering if there is any negative effect on targets from repeated use of various kinds of arrow lube? :dontknow:


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

X2 for hotel soap. My wife laughs at me when I take them all after a hotel stay..


----------

